# Not exactly an opera, but...



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Not exactly an opera (well, not at all :lol, but...

Medici.TV is live webcasting Jeanne d'Arc au Bûcher in 9.5 hours from now.
Jeanne d'Arc au Bûcher on Medici.TV

Sadly, I will be on an airplane then hoping to not get DVT in my knee.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It is an oratorio, with speakng roles, including that of Jeanne d'Arc....

Virgin Mary, soprano
St Marguerite/First voice, soprano
St Catherine, contralto
Brother Dominique, tenor
Porcus-évêque Chaucon, tenor
Heurtebise/Clerk, tenor
Second voice/First herald
Second herald/Third voice, bass
Jeanne d'Arc, spoken (ballerina) *Ida Rubinstein*
Narrator, spoken
Master of ceremonies, spoken
Third herald, spoken
Duke of Bedford, spoken
Jean de Luxembourg, spoken

It seems Ida Rubenstein is responsible for commissioning several such works: she also commissioned Stravinsky's Persephone (another 'oratorio' ballet, with orchestra, chorus, children's chorus, tenor and, Persephone, a spoken role) in which Ms. Rubenstein could ply both her dancing and dramatic skills.


----------

